# Coping with Christmas workshop - Craigavon, 3 DEcember at 7.30pm



## shazd (May 13, 2005)

Hi  all

Please be advised that at the next Craigavon Support Group meeting I will be giving an interactive talk on "Coping with Christmas" - some ideas and tips!.  Come along to meet others and enjoy some tea/coffee and shortbread!  

This will take place on Wednesday 3 December at 7.30pm in meeting room 3, Brownlow Hub,  7 Brownlow Road, Craigavon, BT65 5DL.  Please go to their website for directions or phone staff at the hub for further directions if needed – tel: 028 3831 3630.  No fee to come along and free parking outside.
This will be the last meeting before Christmas and during 2014.  Can I please encourage as many of you to come along as possible. All newbies welcome.  Please let me know if you plan to attend.  Regards
Sharon, [email protected] or phone me on 02890 825677


----------

